# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ictiofauna  del río Guadalquivir.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros abro un nuevo tema que he estado trabajando desde hace unos pocos meses. Como el titulo indica se refiere a la ictiofauna que se puede decir que es el conjunto de especie de peces de un ecosistema determinado. 
Primero voy a subir unas fotos de la zona y algunos detalles en particular.

Medio de locomoción y caña de pescar.



Embarcadero y zona de pesca.





Este embarcadero esta junto al puente del Alamillo Sevilla.

Un saludo Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ago-2015),HUESITO (11-ago-2015),Jonasino (11-ago-2015),Los terrines (11-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Esto promete...

----------

frfmfrfm (11-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos de algunos organismos que viven o disfrutan del río.








Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ago-2015),Jonasino (12-ago-2015),Los terrines (11-ago-2015),perdiguera (12-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo un nuevo apartado de este tema y ya metido en materia, quiero decir que para empezar monte un anzuelo pequeño donde supuse que entrarían desde los peces mas chico a los mas grandes, efectivamente empezaron a picar los más pequeños tambien quiero decir que eran los que yo buscaba ya que tiraba el anzuelo cerca de la orilla y con poca profundidad.
No me voy alargar mucho más y la especie que primero entro al cebo fue la Perca sol (Lepomis gibbosus) es un pez de la familia Centrarchidae.
Esta especie ha sido catalogadal de Especie exótica Invasora.









Bueno, espero que os guste este apartado, seguirá...

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ago-2015),HUESITO (12-ago-2015),Jonasino (12-ago-2015),Los terrines (12-ago-2015),perdiguera (12-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros sigo con el tema, ahora vamos a fijarnos en como se puede diferenciar el sexo de esta especie, *los machos* por lo general tiene colores más llamativos aunque me imagino que tendrán ciertos cambios producido por según los tipos de aguas o la estación del año en que nos encontremos, yo en particular me fijo en una mancha roja que tiene en el opérculo, *las hembras* tienen las manchas  más pequeñas y de un color anaranjado.

Con unas buenas fotos se podrá ver mejor.

Macho.



Hembra.



Bueno no creáis que todo el mundo que pesca conoce los sexos de cada pez, je,je.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ago-2015),HUESITO (14-ago-2015),Los terrines (14-ago-2015),perdiguera (14-ago-2015),willi (14-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros subo un nuevo post y esta vez nos vamos a fijar en otra parte de este pez, el Lepomis gibbosusl tiene una aleta dorsal un poco especial, esta dividida en dos parte una espinosa con 10 o 12 radios y otra blanda con un número de radio parecido.

Algunos peces su evolución a llevado a estos tipos de cambios en su morfología y que en les sirve de protección además del equilibrio que es la principal función de la aleta dorsal.







Puedo imaginar que su tamaño ha influido bastante en este cambio yá que todos el mundo sabe que el pez grande se come al chico.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2015),HUESITO (17-ago-2015),Jonasino (16-ago-2015),Los terrines (16-ago-2015),perdiguera (17-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí ya no se ven tantos percasoles, y mira que hace años había una peste de estos bichos tremenda. Imagino que los lucios darían buena cuenta de ellos...

Y sí que pincha la dichosa aleta. Más de una vez de pequeño me la clavé entera al no doblarle la aleta hacia abajo al cogerlos.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

por aquí salen percasoles de más de 1/4 kg! Un pez bonito pero espinoso... Los rumanos se lo comen por esta zona.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches como se puede comprobar esta ya bastante extendido y es una mala noticia para la ictiofauna autóctona de nuestro país quiero recordaros que esta especie está CATALOGADA EN  ESPAÑA DE ESPECIES EXÓTICAS INVASORAS y que es muy voraz, nociva para los ecosistemas acuáticos, que provoca graves perturbaciones en las comunidades ícticas, principalmente por su depredación sobre especies autóctonas.
También quiero recordar que si se capturara algún ejemplar no se podría devolver al agua ni dejar tirado en la orilla habría que recogerlo y depositarlo en un contenedor.

Subo unas fotos de una hembra que estaría apunto de desovar, para que os hagáis una idea del carácter invasor de esta especie una o varias hembras podrían depositar en un nido entre 600 y 5.000 huevos cada una,que posteriormente vigilará el macho.
En una temporada una hembra puede poner entre 40.000 y un millón de huevos.





Nunca devolver al río, recoger, depositar en el contenedor y limpieza de los aperos de pesca.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (19-ago-2015),Los terrines (19-ago-2015),perdiguera (19-ago-2015),willi (22-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde voy un poco hacia atrás, he realizado una foto de la aleta anal donde se encuentra tambien tres radios espinosos y aproximadamente entre 8 a 11 radios blandos.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (24-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para no cansaros de tanto Perca sol ahora os voy hablar de un cebo que normalmente usan los pescadores en el río Guadalquivir.
El Asticot, un cebo muy efectivo y se puede utilizar en el anzuelo como cebo principal para ciprínidos, sobre todo para peces pequeños.
El asticot es solo la larva de la mosca de la carne.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ago-2015),HUESITO (31-ago-2015),Los terrines (29-ago-2015),perdiguera (29-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un vídeo donde se puede ver las larvas de la mosca de la carne en pleno movimiento.
La cabeza del gusano esta en la parte más fina y normalmente el anzuelo se clava en la parte contraria. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-sep-2015),HUESITO (31-ago-2015),Jonasino (31-ago-2015),Los terrines (31-ago-2015),willi (31-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mi hermano, cuando competía en coup o algo así, se ponía dos o tres en la boca para no perder tiempo. Mientras echaba el pez en la nasa con una mano, con la izquierda sujetaba el anzuelo y el gusano en los labios y así lo sujetaba.
Lo aprendió en Francia.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros subo otro apartado donde he medido a una hembra de Lepomis gibbosus, aproximadamente mide 12,5 cm un tamaño bastante mas pequeño de lo que suele ser habitual en su lugar de origen, América del Norte que llegan a medir 40 cm.

Esta diferencia de medida también es una forma de adaptación al medio o bien a la alimentación, defensa etc. 





La especie tiene origen latino, gibbosus procede de gibba, que significa joroba.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (03-sep-2015),Jonasino (03-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno para ampliar un poco la info de esta especie los he pesado y este es el gramaje de ellos en esta zona.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (08-sep-2015),Jonasino (08-sep-2015),Los terrines (07-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Por ahí se ve un pez que no es un percasol y es más interesante... por lo menos para los que nos gusta la pesca! :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (08-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para mí los dos son iguales de dañinos. Ya pesque 1 o 50 black-bass, ninguno volverá al agua.

Aunque es cierto que con los black-bass te diviertes, sí. Cuando pican...  :Embarrassment:

----------

frfmfrfm (08-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, yo después de muchos años junto al agua pienso igual que Federico son muy dañinos con las especies autóctonas sobre todo en las primeras faces de vida, pero también tengo que decir que ellos como organismos solo hacen los que hacemos todos intentar sobrevivir en el medio que nos ha tocado, también tengo que decir que los mismos que lo prohíben pueden ser que los hayan introducido.
Ya os contaré como yo veo el futuro.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (08-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigo con el tema, esta vez he cambiado de margen del río para comprobar el tamaño y el peso de esta especie. 

Margen izquierda del río Guadalquivir.



Una hembra.



Un macho.



He puesto dos ejemplares donde se puede comprobar que son aproximadamente 2 cm más grandes que los de la margen derecha.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-sep-2015),Jonasino (09-sep-2015),Los terrines (09-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que curiosa la diferencia dentro de un mismo entorno

----------

frfmfrfm (09-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues si Jonasino, yo no me lo esperaba tampoco, me cambien de margen más bien buscando otras especies de peces pero como nuca se sabe con la naturaleza fui midiendo y pesando.

Muchas gracias por el seguimiento a todos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (09-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros como se puede ver el aumento de tamaño lleva consigo mayor peso, normal.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (11-sep-2015),Jonasino (12-sep-2015),Los terrines (12-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros por fin os voy a cambiar de especie  :Smile: .
Esta vez subo unas fotos de otra especie invasora se trata de Micropterus salmoides o black bass.

El peso.



El peso y la medida.



El pan que está al lado de la segunda foto es el que estaba utilizando para el cebado, el black bass se cogió con asticot.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-sep-2015),HUESITO (14-sep-2015),Jonasino (14-sep-2015),Los terrines (14-sep-2015),perdiguera (14-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros vuelvo a subir un Black bass que también fue capturado en el primer puesto, este es un poco mas grande 34 cm y 400 gr de peso.
Su tamaño adulto es de 30 a 50 cm, no sabría deciros los años que tiene, todo se andará. 





Esta especie es originaria de Norteamérica.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (15-sep-2015),Los terrines (15-sep-2015),perdiguera (15-sep-2015),willi (19-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Parece una lubina.

----------

frfmfrfm (16-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días subo un nuevo ejemplar de Micropterus salmoides este ha sido capturado en otro puesto distinto, estas son sus medidadas y su peso.





Tamaño y medidas de los tres ejemplares.
34 cm x 400g.
18 cm x 65g
12 cm x 110 g.
Como se puede observa no hay relación tamaño peso, puede ser un error al pesarlo o que el tercer ejemplar pesara más por de sexo  (huevas) o algún motivo que se me escapa. Con el tiempo se podrá comprobar con otros ejemplares.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (18-sep-2015),Jonasino (18-sep-2015),pablovelasco (20-sep-2015),perdiguera (18-sep-2015),willi (19-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Todos los has sacado con Asticot?? El de 400 gr es ya bonito, yo he sacado alguno aquí en el Segura con señuelos, el Rapala clásico es bastante efectivo. Aunque allí en ese río parece que hay más, aquí son más raros. De todos modos, como se está llenando todo de Alburnos y percasoles imagino que enseguida habrán más...

----------

frfmfrfm (20-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, efectivamente Pablo todos han sido cogido con Asticot, yo he pescado toda mi vida al estar siempre cerca del agua pero con asticot ha sido este el primer año ya que la pesca la he realizado en la Sevilla capital cosa que no había hecho nunca mi sitio natural es la sierra norte. Aquí en ciudad es fácil conseguirlo en las tiendas especializadas de pesca.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros esta vez no es un pez pero también es una especie invasora, como todos habéis podido comprobar todavía no he subido ninguna especie autóctona y eso es que no es fácil aunque parezca mentira como el titulo de la canción es una pena pero es así.

Yo soy un pescador de pocos utensilios para no lleva no llevo ni banqueta para sentarme, os digo esto porque imaginaros yo en el suelo con mi caña de poca monta, miro hacia abajo y veo unas conchas de almejas en un río de agua dulce como el Guadalquivir, ¡ se habrán comido una paella pensé, seguí mirando y vi que se repetía en todas las llagas entre las lozas y pensé esto son un molusco que vive en el. 

*Corbicula fluminea* es una almeja originaria de Asia,  molusco bivalvo de la familia Corbiculidae.





Un saludo, Francisco,

----------

HUESITO (28-sep-2015),Jonasino (27-sep-2015),Los terrines (27-sep-2015),perdiguera (27-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Francisco, cuanta invasión. ¿Cómo habrá llegado hasta ahí?

----------

frfmfrfm (28-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Habrá gente que tenga almejas-mascota en casa y las tiren al rio cuando se van de vacaciones? Lo que faltaba

----------

frfmfrfm (28-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esa también la tenemos por aquí. Al Guadalquivir podrían haber llegado por los barcos que lleguen hasta el puerto de Sevilla pero... ¿y al Guadiana?

Aquí obviamente o alguien las ha soltado a drede o llegarían larvas adheridas en alguna embarcación como con el mejillón cebra.

Edito: o también que le sobraran al chino las almejas y las echara al agua jajaja.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Llegan adheridas a los cascos de los barcos, a las redes e incluso a los aparejos. No las almejas, sino las larvas. Igual que el mejillón cebra.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches Miguel, no te doy las gracias no porque no me la hayas dado sino porque introduce política en el tema que he abierto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya sabes que a mí no me importa lo de los agradecimientos, es más, creo que es una tontería. Yo cuando lo doy es un poco por reivindicar algunas de las injusticias que se comenten aquí, nada más. Muchas veces veo gente que agradece tonterías y luego, en aportaciones serias y fenomenales no pulsa el botoncito porque le cae mal esa persona.
 Por eso te agradezco que no me agradezcas nada, valga la "casi redundancia". Incluso me molestaría que lo hicieras. Yo no te lo pongo porque creo que hasta el momento, el hablar de percasoles y basses, pesarlos y medirlos, para mí no es para nada interesante. Si para alguno lo es que siga el jueguecito de los agradecimientos.

Por otra parte no sé en donde ves que meto la política, en un comentario de barcos, mejillones cebra, almeja asiática y su proliferación, no veo política alguna. Pero es tu opinión y la respeto. Porque espero que sea una opinión y no un intento de censurar la libertad de expresión.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Por ejemplo, abajo he dado al botoncico.

----------


## termopar

Ese botón al igual que el de reputación no los tengo claros, la verdad. El agradecimiento lo veo sobre todo de cara a agradecer un esfuerzo de trabajo serio al que hay que dedicarle tiempo aunque no me aporte mucho. Otras veces como apoyo a alguien que no sea valorado por decir las cosas claras o porque me interese o esté de acuerdo en lo que se diga. El de reputación, ese si que no tiene sentido, al menos, cuando veo las estadísticas de los foreros. Para mí es que, como está al lado del de agradecimientos, a alguno se le escapa el dedo o ratón

----------

NoRegistrado (29-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, la preguntan de como ha llegado las almejas al Guadalquivir es bien fácil, *por la acción del hombre.* 
La segunda parte puede ser acción voluntaria o involuntaria.
La voluntaria, la primera es económica y ahí entra varias acciones el cultivo por interés gastronómico, no olvidemos que en china se comercializa y otro es la importación para acuarios en tiendas especializadas.

Lo dejo aquí que son la 1 y me tengo que levantar temprano :Big Grin: 
Seguiré.       





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (01-oct-2015),Jonasino (01-oct-2015),Los terrines (01-oct-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Almejas, percasoles, basses... A ver si te encuentras algo autóctono, jeje.

----------

frfmfrfm (01-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Autóctono hay bien poco. Los incombustibles barbos, carpas que aunque lleven muchos años no lo son, algunos albures o mújoles que llegan bien arriba. Y los recuerdos del esturión, que quizás haya algún tatarabuelo superviviente, aunque no creo.
 Tal es el desprecio por la conservación del medio que eso no importa nada.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros otra de las acciones voluntaras del hombre que he escuchado es que hay pescadores desaprensivos que las introducen como alimento para  que los peces ganen en peso y tamaño.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (03-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que cabr....

----------

frfmfrfm (03-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

El percasol, el alburno, etc. fueron introducidos principalmente para eso, servir como cebo y pez pasto.

El problema de esa aberración es que ha desplazado a muchas especies autóctonas. Aquí en el Guadiana las bogas, pardillas, cachos, todos esos peces de talla pequeña han desaparecido del río, dudo que quede alguno... tan sólo se conservan en algunas charcas y pequeños embalses a los que aún no han llegado grandes depredadores ni tampoco peces pequeños que los desplacen. Peor aún lo tienen otras especies como el jarabugo, calandino o las colmillejas, y mira que las cogíamos de pequeño, en un arroyo cercano las había a patadas.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No creo que la almeja asiática sirva de comida a peces. Es mi opinión, no sé si habrá otras. En torno al mundo del agua hay multitud de leyendas.

El crimen ecológico que los pescadores, algunos pescadores, están haciendo introduciendo predadores y otros peces para que les sirvan de alimento una vez masacrados los autóctonos, es brutal.

Lo malo es que a la gente le da igual. No sé lo que opinarían si en lugar de siluros introdujeran cocodrilos en Alcántara para cazarlos, leones o panteras en los Montes de Toledo, etc...

El mundo de los peces es el gran desconocido y maltratado. Cuanto más me introduzco para conocerlo, más convencido estoy.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo malo es que a la gente le da igual. No sé lo que opinarían si en lugar de siluros introdujeran *cocodrilos en Alcántara para cazarlos*


Pues no andamos muy lejos, si alguno de esos bichos hubiera llegado a algún embalse, cualquiera le echa el guante...




> http://www.hoy.es/20101027/local/pro...010271630.html
> 
> *Un caimán encontrado en una charca revoluciona Casas del Monte (Cáceres)*





> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...ra_531306.html
> 
> *El Seprona captura un caimán que desapareció en un circo en Castuera (Badajoz)*

----------

NoRegistrado (03-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No, si lo que te digo, jajajajaaja


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches ahora vamos por la introdución involuntarias de las almejas, muchas de ellas ha llegado no en los cascos de los barcos ya que tendria que haber pasado por el agua salada y estas son de agua dulce, estas han llegado en los tanque de los barcos a salvo de cambios drásticos del medio. 
Normalmente los barcos de transportes lava sus bodegas con el agua de los mismos rios por donde suben y es ahí donde son absorbidas he introducidas, despues se realiza esta operación a la inversa y queda contaminada dicha zona.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Normalmente se introducen desde aguas arriba hacia aguas abajo. Aunque en zonas de estuario si es posible que vengan en lastres de embarcaciones desde otros lugares.
Si las han introducido pescadores involuntariamente en embalses superiores, en poco tiempo colonizarán el río agua abajo. La almeja asiática no necesita pez hospedador para reproducirse como la náyades. 
Entrepeñas y Buendía están llenos de esas almejas, y allí no han llegado en las bodegas de los barcos, no remontan el Tajo.
Allí han llegado pegadas a los cascos de barcos o aparejos que han estado pescando o navegando en otras zonas infectadas, ya que la CHT no dispone de zonas de desinfección obligatoria, a pesar de cobrar más que la CHE.
También se encuentran en Tudela, en Palencia y en los Arribes del Duero. Sospecho que en muchos más sitios debido a que los estudios son de años atrás, como éste que es muy interesante del profesor Araujo: http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...ca_anhidra.PDF

Basta un grupo de larvas en unas botas o un vadeador no desinfectado para producirse la infección. O pescar el siluro o el bass en Mequinenza, no desinfectar en casco e ir a otra masa de agua para que se produzca también.
 En estos temas hay muy poca precaución y mucha irresponsabilidad por parte de las autoridades y de los usuarios del medio acuático. Todo vale.


Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (04-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Miguel, no sabia que había más estudios en la red, así que lo concluyo aquí.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## sergi1907

Por que haya más estudios en la red no creo que lo debas de dejar.

Somos muchos a los que nos gustan tus trabajos.

----------

frfmfrfm (04-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Sergi, no lo dejes, por favor.

----------

frfmfrfm (04-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Estudios hay muchos, y de todo. De las almejas asiáticas hay varios de Dordá, otros de Jordano, etc...
De otras materias igual.
Si fuera por eso nadie expondríamos nada de nada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañeos por la fuerza que me dais. No lo voy a dejar sería una pena dejar el trabajo de 6 meses aunque Miguel solo tenga que dar un teclazo desde la mesa de su casa para escribir un monton de lineas de otras personas.

Accíones involuntrias del hombre.

Bueno sigo con el tema, ya las almejas Corbicula fluminea  han pasado de continente a través de la bodegas de los barcos, ( el comecio por mar es mucho más barato que por tren ) y han infestado un río ya solo queda pasar a otros rios y a los medios acuaticos de los interiores adherido a los cascos de los barcos, piragua he incluso aperos de pesca.

La Corbicula fluminea es hermafrodita es una de las cualidades que tiene para su rapida expansión.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (05-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si eso es lo que te molesta dilo claramente como ahora. Así opinaré sin ponerte el link. Solamente es por justificar la fuente de un tema que me interesa bastante como es el de ésta almeja el mejillón cebra y sobre todo las Náyades. De lo que llevo años informándome, sobre todo de sus efectos filtrantes y su extinción.

Es una consecuencia de ciertas actuaciones.


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

No Miguel, por favor, no quites los links. Para mí, ese link y los comentarios hechos han sido de las mejores aportaciones al hilo, de ahí mi agradecimiento. No es un tema del que sepa mucho, por no decir nada; pero de aprender algo, sería de informes como ese. 

Saludos

----------

NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues la verdad que si Miguel por fin lo has entendido, me molesta que ponga política en tu firma que por lo visto no quisiste entender porque más claro que te lo puse imposible y me molesta que vayas destrozando temas desde tu mesa sin moverte.

Si llevas estudiando tanto las  Corbicula pon tus opiniones o mejor aun haber abierto tu el tema, me gusta las opiniones pensadas por uno mismo y no las copias aunque sean menos científicas, ese es unos de los motivos por el cual firmo todas mis fotos para que se vean que son autenticas y trabajadas por mi aunque me equivoque, *para eso tengo después los amigos que me ayudan a levantarme y seguir.* 

Te doy una opinión pensada por mi, abre un tema con link de materias importares y así podremos poner todos sin destrozar los pensamientos de nadie.
Perdón se me ocurre otra idea otro tema con libros importantes.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (05-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues la verdad que si Miguel por fin lo has entendido, me molesta que ponga política en tu firma que por lo visto no quisiste entender porque más claro que te lo puse imposible y me molesta que vayas destrozando temas desde tu mesa sin moverte.
> 
> Si llevas estudiando tanto las  Corbicula pon tus opiniones o mejor aun haber abierto tu el tema, me gusta las opiniones pensadas por uno mismo y no las copias aunque sean menos científicas, ese es unos de los motivos por el cual firmo todas mis fotos para que se vean que son autenticas y trabajadas por mi aunque me equivoque, *para eso tengo después los amigos que me ayudan a levantarme y seguir.* 
> 
> Te doy una opinión pensada por mi, abre un tema con link de materias importares y así podremos poner todos sin destrozar los pensamientos de nadie.
> Perdón se me ocurre otra idea otro tema con libros importantes.
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Lo he entendido desde un principio, pero no te hago caso porque es increíble. Destrozar temas es tu opinión personal en la que estás muy equivocado, pero mucho.
Esta es una opinión tuya, cuanto menos, autoritaria y con ganas de cercenar la libertad de expresión.
No estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo que dices de la política en la firma, ya lo hablamos en su día, y sigues con lo mismo.

Por otra parte no sé en qué te perjudica el que cite un link sobre el tema, sobre todo cuando es tan bueno. Citar no es copiar, por eso pongo el link y el autor como es legal.

Yo creo que más bien que no te importa el que yo ponga un link o dos, sino que lo que te importa es que yo escriba. Y una cosa te digo con todos los respetos: si eso quieres no lo pongas en un foro público, sino en uno privado.

 No entiendo tu actitud, porque yo he escrito desde el más profundo de los respetos. Pero tú sabrás tus fobias. Yo, desde luego, sí te respeto, pero no cercenes mi libertad de expresión, porque me la garantiza la CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Sergi, no lo dejes, por favor.


Y yo tambien

----------

frfmfrfm (05-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo una tira de tres fotos donde he medido las almejas Corbicula fluminea con la ayuda de un calibrador, la almeja de mayor tamaño ha medido 23mm y de ahí para abajo.
Supongo que las habrá más grandes pero las que se pueden ver por las orillas están todas cortada por la misma tijeras.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (08-oct-2015),Jonasino (08-oct-2015),Los terrines (08-oct-2015),perdiguera (08-oct-2015),sergi1907 (08-oct-2015),willi (12-oct-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Je je, manejando el pie de rey y todo....
Gracias por tus estudios Francisco.
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (08-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros sigo con este apartado de las Corbicula, ahora me he fijado en las líneas de crecimiento de las valvas.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (11-oct-2015),HUESITO (10-oct-2015),Jonasino (11-oct-2015),Los terrines (10-oct-2015),perdiguera (11-oct-2015),willi (12-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañero esta mañana subo la foto anterior pero con una observación añadida, esta vez me he fijado en unos círculos que tiene la valva de la almeja, creo que es debido a que en su momento vivió en colonias o que llevaba alguna de sus congéneres adheridas.
Llamo a esta marca circulo de adherencia.

La foto.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-oct-2015),Jonasino (12-oct-2015),Los terrines (19-oct-2015),perdiguera (12-oct-2015),sergi1907 (12-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una foto de la parte interior de la valva de Corbicula fluminea.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (19-oct-2015),Jonasino (19-oct-2015),Los terrines (19-oct-2015),perdiguera (19-oct-2015),sergi1907 (19-oct-2015),willi (25-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por la foto y gracias por las indicaciones

----------

frfmfrfm (19-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo esta vez un nuevo ejemplar,* Carassius carassius*  o Carpin es originario de Asia y de Europa central pero hoy día se puede encontrar en todos los continentes. 





Hay que ver todo lo que se puede aprender con un mínimo de equipo. 

Un saludo Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (30-oct-2015),HUESITO (22-oct-2015),Los terrines (21-oct-2015),perdiguera (21-oct-2015),willi (25-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros creo o casi seguro que tengo que cambiar el nombre científico de esta especie en lugar de *Carassius carassius seguro que es Carassius gibelio*, he cometido un pequeño o gran error en esta especie,  siempre se ha dicho que de los errores se aprende pero también tengo que decir que es un gran privilegio aprender este tipo de cosas.
Ya os contaré cuando lo acabe de estudiar.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros al final me decanto por que esta es un ejemplar de *carpa prusiana o Carassius gibelio,* desde un principio me resaltó su color plateado, se puede confundir con la carpa comun y con el carpin pero estas dos son de un color dorado a bruñido.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros después de haber subidos algunas fotos de actualidad en el apartado de micología sigo con el estudio del la ictiofauna del río Guadalquivir. Como se puede ver los colores plateados de la carpa  *prusiana o Carassius gibelio* son bastante evidente. 

Las fotos.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (01-nov-2015),Los terrines (01-nov-2015),perdiguera (01-nov-2015),sergi1907 (06-nov-2015),willi (02-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros ahora me he fijado en la línea lateral de puntos del carpín prusiano.
Como la naturaleza no deja nada al azar esta línea tiene su función, en realidad* sirve para detectar los cambios de presión en su entorno inmediato.*

La foto.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (03-nov-2015),Los terrines (03-nov-2015),sergi1907 (06-nov-2015),willi (07-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, esta vez me he fijado en los radios cartilaginosos de la aleta anal, . 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),HUESITO (06-nov-2015),Jonasino (06-nov-2015),perdiguera (07-nov-2015),sergi1907 (06-nov-2015),willi (07-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno días subo una última foto de este apartado donde se puede ver el peso del carpín plateado o Carassius gibelio.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),HUESITO (07-nov-2015),Jonasino (07-nov-2015),willi (08-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañero vuelvo a seguir con este tema y sigo con otro exótico.
Lo he pescado en la dársena del Guadalquivir. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),HUESITO (02-dic-2015),Jonasino (03-dic-2015),Los terrines (03-dic-2015),perdiguera (03-dic-2015),willi (04-dic-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un día de estos nos vamos a encontrar un tiburón en la dársena y nos vamos a quedar tan panchos. A saber lo que crece en ese sitio estancado y contaminado.
Menos mal que hay barcos circulando que mueven el agua, que si no... daría miedo. 

Muchas gracias por las fotos y las informaciones paisano!! :Wink:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Imagino que será un pez de acuario que algún irresponsable habrá soltado cuando ya se ha cansado de él.
 El daño que se hace a la ictiofauna con éstas introducciones es irreparable.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo estas dos últimas fotos donde se puede ver la medida y el peso del Australoheros.

Australoheros o Canchito es un un ciclido muy agresivo y muy peligrosa para los peces autóctonos. 





Este ejemplar en particular  era una hembra.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-dic-2015),Jonasino (10-dic-2015),Los terrines (08-dic-2015),perdiguera (08-dic-2015),willi (14-dic-2015)

----------

